# Hello!



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello! Me and Socks are new here. I hope to get to know all of you better soon. My name is keke and this is a pic of my 8 month old kitty. His name is Socks.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to the forum - he is a lovely boy!

To make your image bigger, remove the "thumb" at the end.

Instead of this:

```
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/31262003_0101kitty0002-thumb.JPG
```
Use this:

```
[img]http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/31262003_0101kitty0002.JPG[/img]
```
***Edit, removed the photo since the poster fixed it.


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanx Jess!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

That made all the difference! What a beautiful cat! Oooh I just want to squish him! (in the cuddly sense  )


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

violina23 said:


> That made all the difference! What a beautiful cat! Oooh I just want to squish him! (in the cuddly sense  )


 :wink: thanks


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

No problem, such a pretty cat, we wanted to see him full-sized!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Love his golden eyes!


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Love his golden eyes!


Isn't his eyes the greatest!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

keke said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Love his golden eyes!
> ...


Yes & I bet his fur is soft too! :lol: :wink:


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

YES IT IS! I don't bath him. However, I use a quick kitty bath wipe and put 'Allerpet' on him. Its to help with his dander cuz I'm oh so allergic to cats! Then I brush him often! He looks and smells sweet too! :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Socks is such a cutie pie! :lol:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Cute cat! How b'out those eyes??

So, does that Allerpet stuff really work for you? What kind of allergies do you have? Do you have asthma? My brother wants a cat but his asthma acts up around them :/


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

tanyuh said:


> Cute cat! How b'out those eyes??
> 
> So, does that Allerpet stuff really work for you? What kind of allergies do you have? Do you have asthma? My brother wants a cat but his asthma acts up around them :/


I went to the allergist yesterday and I tested positive to dog and cat dander, dust mites and mold! I also have asthma. The dr gave me nasal medication, preventil inhaler and an diskus inhaler. I also have to follow a strict cleaning routine:

Vaccum every day w/ True Hepa fliter Vac
Spray AllergenSafe on furniture (kills dust mite, safe for pets)
Use a Anti-Allergen carpet treatment powder every 2 months
Keep Central fan running so the filter can catch allergens I didn't vac
Clean Kitty with Anti Allergen solution once a week (very safe)
Run True Hepa Air Cleaner in living room/bedroom
Encasing for ALL BEDDING and NO kitty in bedroom. 

Well, That's it! It's alot but at least I can keep my baby Socks!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow & I thought I had it bad w/ my cat, but is Allerpet safe for cats to lick off? That's my main concern. I'm also allergic to cats, but not dogs & don't have asthma. That's a lot of work to do, but I think it is worth it :wink: .


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

My Vet gave me to okay to use it, she said it was safe. I got it from NationalAllergey.com What are you reactions to your kitty? I use to get itchy watery eyes, sneezing and runny nose/congestion and asthma flare up. But now its a bit better. I want to try the immunotherapy. I heard about that from a friend. I think its when you get shots every month or so to build your system to be immune to the dander.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think I have it at my pet store. My main problem is running nose  . My doctor told me to use nasal spray, but I don't want to take any medications for it :roll: . I'm already taking something for my anxiety. My doctor told me that those shots do not work, but I hear from some people that it sometimes works on them. I hate needles though  . I have read somewhere in the past that they are creating a vaccine for if your allergic to cats, but I haven't heard of any new developments. I wonder if anyone knows here on the board :? . Maybe I would get it if it was like a yearly thing or something. I also heard that if you have your cat for more than 5 years your allergy goes anyway, don't know if this is true or not or that some people get immuned to their cat (I hope this will happen to me).


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

I hope it happens to me and my 2yr old too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Keke. Socks eyes are *magnificent!*
What kind of Hepa filter do you use in your livingroom? I was looking at the sharper image filter that is suppose to take oders out of the air.. was wondering if your does that too and what brand you use?


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a Honeywell True Hepa Air Cleaner for a size 23x25 room. It also helps with odors like tabacco smoke. However, if you are looking for something just to help with odors like the litter box, you might want something smaller. Like the Ionic Breeze, or Hamilton Beach odor eliminator or the True Air. These are small enough to plug up in the room you need it in. The one I have is for Dust mite/dander allergies and it cleanes a hugh amount of space and it cost alot! $$$.$$

Here is the link to the one I got just for litter box odors.
http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...p2=72580&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-SRCH


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is alot of stuff to do b/c of the kitty but it's all worth it when you get to sit down and stare into those big golden eyes. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

keke 
Posted: Sun Nov 14, 2004 5:20 pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> I have a Honeywell True Hepa Air Cleaner for a size 23x25 room. It also helps with odors like tabacco smoke. However, if you are looking for something just to help with odors like the litter box, you might want something smaller. Like the Ionic Breeze, or Hamilton Beach odor eliminator or the True Air. These are small enough to plug up in the room you need it in. The one I have is for Dust mite/dander allergies and it cleanes a hugh amount of space and it cost alot! $$$.$$
> 
> Here is the link to the one I got just for litter box odors.
> http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod. ... LST-0-SRCH


Thanks for the info Keke. Im going to look into it. Ive been wanting the Ionic breeze one but it is so expensive Ive hesitated. Maybe I will look into this one since it really works for you.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome Keke! Socks is absolutely gorgeous! I love those eyes


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

kitkat said:


> That is alot of stuff to do b/c of the kitty but it's all worth it when you get to sit down and stare into those big golden eyes. :wink:


yup he's worth it.


----------



## keke (Nov 11, 2004)

You're Welcome Mitts & Tess! I hope you find one you like and works best for you.


----------

